# smoked simple syrup



## bangster (Mar 2, 2020)

Haven't posted here in years, still using my Traeger pellet pooper at least once a week, 6-10 times a month, year around.

For a number of reasons, my current go to beverage is an old fashioned. Between no more soda (I know, the sugar in the syrup is the same), intermittent fasting (only eating/drinking from 10am to 6 pm) and good selection of bourbons and ryes, been stuck on them.

I have gotten down recipes for most bourbons and variations of bitters, but have just been using home made 2:1 simple syrup.

What is that on my smoker? A pan of ice?











shoot, it didn't remain ice, all I have left is water





has a nice smoky smell and color!





add same amount (1:1) raw granulated sugar (I didn't spring for the demerara or turbinado sugar, but might next time)






And can add smoke simple syrup to my lineup! I also did some with brown sugar, bleached processed sugar (clear, for some things that end up clear), and orange infused.






next up, actual smokey ice cubes, if I can get clarity up a bit without a $50 contraption





All in the quest for the best of this (and this isn't the best combo, but not bad):


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 2, 2020)

My parents used to drink Old Fashioned with the bitters and bourbon, I remember my dad dumping a bunch of sugar into the bitters bottle. No bitters, no soda pop, no ice. RAY


----------



## tander28 (Mar 2, 2020)

Love this idea. I figured you'd put the syrup in the smoker once it was already made--this route is really innovative and I bet makes a better end product!


----------



## bangster (Mar 2, 2020)

I think starting with ice has more surface area, I started with 2 cups of ice (which won't make 2 cups of water, what my target was) and added another cup after 45 minutes. Total time of 2 hours. I should have used the smoke setting instead of 180.

I didn't think that the sugar would take on smoke, I have done sugar coated lemons and the lemon was smokey but not the sugar. I will probably do sugar dry in a pan and water in another pan side by side next time.

Mess wise working with water in the pan made cleanup simpler, I...didn't need to. Since I only use them for smoking it can have a layer of smoke on it for next time (but I did rinse it).

I did a very detailed cleaning of the smoker (inside top and ashes) to cut down on solids in the water, and it was very clear, no debris. I see the Traeger brand smoked syrup has bits in it, but it is also flavored. Not ready to spend $14 on 2 cups of syrup, probably have $3 in pellets and sugar to do 3 cups worth. Next time along side it I will do some sugar fruit for lemonade/lemon drinks.


----------

